# injuries



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You be careful...Take your time...There's no project worth getting hurt over. I've taken a couple of scary falls, they were eye openers for sure. 

I still have all of my fingers (knock on wood) but I have a couple of friends that don't.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't like to speak of the devil--------I've has some close calls and know that I have just been lucky.

I have a few scars but all original parts are still attached.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

All you have to do is get cut one time on a saw and you will be very conscious of the blade from then on. I have a couple of scars to prove that.

My dad was the worlds worst to get cut. When he had something to do that is all he concentrated on, if his finger got in the way, oh well. He would scare the dickens out of me. He was hard of hearing, like me, and I would be yelling at him about to get cut and he would never hear me.


----------



## Lootas1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Enjoyed the comments. I'm the kind of person who will manage to get in trouble at pretty much everything he does but at age 80, have yet to take a serious fall or cut off a finger or even break a bone. Do guess I should pay attention and scrap by "new" ladder. Why do I need to be 16 feet above the ground except it beats being six feet under it!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I cut my thumb on the table saw bad enough to tear a chunk of flesh off the tip, what they call an avulsion injury. It healed up very well, no bone involved. Since then, I learned to respect the table saw. I do get minor nicks from hand tools, less of a worry about those.


----------



## DeviantDave (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey SO, 

I think it's a natural tendency to have small "slips in judgement" as we get older. I'm only 46, and I sometimes find myself making careless mistakes, that I wouldn't have in the past. I don't know if it's out of laziness, being too comfortable, or just getting senile, but they happen occasionally. I have never hurt myself "that bad", but I still have time... ; ) On the other hand, your incident doesn't sound like any of the things I mentioned. It sounds like a plain, old, routine, run of the mill accident. Coulda happened to anyone, at anytime, so I wouldn't sweat it too much, and I hope you stood up quickly and said "Hey! Who put that there!?!


----------



## garmtn (Jul 2, 2011)

Heres my experience. As a woodworker, I'm always conscience of safety, so I thought. I was doing a repetitive cut of a bunch of pieces of wood, on my table saw. I was very tired and only had 1 more piece to cut on my ancient 10" table saw. Wasn't paying attention and put the blade right through nail of middle finger. Very lucky!!


----------

